# FISH NERDS??? ID This fish please!



## Scleropages (Apr 11, 2012)

I just got given two black eyed spotted silver dollars.. they have larger spots and black eyes compared to my normal Metynnis lippincottianus I doubt ( hope not) they are Baby Pacu ... anyone know what they are.. apart from "fish" or "silver dollars"






Vid:
You can see them clearly towards the end of the vid.... also the normal spotted metynnis.


----------



## tyson001 (Apr 11, 2012)

*maybe spotted metynnis*[h=1]
what filter you running on that im not that into aquariums so don't know much but trying ton learn i want to setup a tank abit like that some day.[/h]


----------



## Batanga (Apr 11, 2012)

It's a pacu.
Congrats


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 11, 2012)

tyson001 said:


> *maybe spotted metynnis*[h=1]
> what filter you running on that im not that into aquariums so don't know much but trying ton learn i want to setup a tank abit like that some day.[/h]



spotted Metynnis is like saying "python" ... Metynnis maculatus red gril Var I am thinking....



Batanga said:


> It's a pacu.
> Congrats



LOL doubt it


----------



## Pinoy (Apr 11, 2012)

Could be a red hook? I think they have spots as juvies? I've only ever seen big ones and Im sure they have faint spots.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 11, 2012)

It's a _Pygocentrus nattereri_ .

Just really old so has no teeth.


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 11, 2012)

Snowman said:


> It's a _Pygocentrus nattereri_ .
> 
> Just really old so has no teeth.



lol



Pinoy said:


> Could be a red hook? I think they have spots as juvies? I've only ever seen big ones and Im sure they have faint spots.



Nar , red hooks have pointy snoults when small


----------



## Smithers (Apr 11, 2012)

Metynnis maculatus


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 11, 2012)

Smithers said:


> Metynnis maculatus




"Metynnis maculatus red gil Var" Looks like them I agree


----------



## Khagan (Apr 11, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> "fish"



This.


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 11, 2012)

Smithers said:


> Metynnis maculatus



Just saw the pic you posted... They look nothing like that... but I think a sub species or variation

If ya look at the vid there are 3 spotted silver dollars in the tank , the two black eyed ones and a normal looking one from another tank of around 30 I have. the normal one looks like the pic you posted.


----------



## Batanga (Apr 11, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> spotted Metynnis is like saying "python" ... Metynnis maculatus red gril Var I am thinking....
> 
> 
> 
> LOL doubt it



You do realize a pacu isn't a piranha right?


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 11, 2012)

Batanga said:


> You do realize a pacu isn't a piranha right?




Of cause,Piranha and Pacu are both on the Noxious list for Australia, I know quite about about both sp.


----------



## Smithers (Apr 11, 2012)

Just call it a semaprochilodus taeniurus and sell it


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 11, 2012)

Smithers said:


> Just call it a semaprochilodus taeniurus and sell it



Tattoo stripes on their tails you say?


----------



## Smithers (Apr 11, 2012)

lol yer for sure,.....one of me faves the ol Flagtail Characin.


----------



## MR_MRS_Monroe (Apr 11, 2012)

Not a pacu heads all wrong


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm 99% sure they are _Metynnis maculatus red gil Variation .. but have only found one pic on the net_


----------

